

It’s No Myth: Robots and AI Will Erase Jobs in Nearly Every Industry - c2prods
http://singularityhub.com/2015/07/07/its-no-myth-robots-and-artificial-intelligence-will-erase-jobs-in-nearly-every-industry/

======
transfire
Here's the problem: b/c the whole economic system is based on jobs, the
government will create increasingly more complicated bureaucracies to ensure
jobs for people. This is what has happened to the healthcare industry, for
instance.

